# mounting ntfs media drive throws up unrecognized fs

## Rr2516

pretty much the subject line. I have a media drive I share between operating systems. It's an NTFS drive and has been recognized by ubuntu in the past.

kernel has support for ntfs file systems and I can even mount my windows partition. if there's any output I should post here I'd be happy to do so.

Any help is much appreciated!

thanks,

Rr

----------

## Yamakuzure

Instead of using the kernel support, you might want to try sys-fs/ntfs3g instead.

to answer the other question, well, if you have an issue, that something you do does not work, it would be nice if you posted your command line and the response in [code]-Tags at least.

----------

